# shoutouts to "ugly" villagers



## Gummysaur (Jan 3, 2014)

unfortunately, no matter how much you love a villager, sometimes they are shunned and hated simply because of their looks. And most of the ugly villagers are ugly, hideous creatures. But the thing is...they're OUR ugly hideous creatures, and nothing will change that.

So, post some shoutouts to some "ugly" villagers!

Claudia - Everyone hates this big pink tiger. Her personality doesn't help, being probably the most disliked personality on TBT. But this girl was one of my originals and the first to leave the town of Dwerll, and I love her. At first I had no regrets of letting her go, but when she started showing up on Main Street, I thought she was adorable when she looked happy! I admit, the picture on the wiki makes her look a little...ugh, but I think ingame she's adorable.

Curt - Why doesn't anyone like this cutie patootie? ;~; He was another originals and he's been there for months. I always loved how fuzzy he looked, and his color scheme, the yellow and blue against his gray fur. He was such a funny villager. I let him go after a long time...I miss him.

Barold: He's cute, what's wrong with him?? Just because he has a beard apparently he's the most hated villager ever 

Charlise: She's so darn CUTE! What's wrong? I honestly don't see the problem here. xD


----------



## Gizmodo (Jan 3, 2014)

Timbra<33
I think shes really cute...
and i love Ozzie  hes far too underrated

Also WILLOW.. i honestly think shes the cutest villager in the entire franchise.. why does no-one like her, she is never ever leaving my town and i was so fully of Joy when her and Apple were there at the beginning of the game


----------



## Lion-Lhasa (Jan 3, 2014)

I actually quite like Shari.
I thought she was hideous at first, but she's quickly grown on me.
The monkeys in general are really growing on me, I like Shari, Deli and Nana. Monty's not bad either.

Just... Elise... *shudder*


----------



## Zeiro (Jan 3, 2014)

Gummysaur said:


> Barold: He's cute, what's wrong with him?? Just because he has a beard apparently he's the most hated villager ever


bless you


----------



## Pathetic (Jan 3, 2014)

Charlise♥♥♥ Love her soo much! Had to let her go..though. I'll miss her though!

-Pecan - One of the best snooties! I love her red color~ Also going to be perfect for Poppy!
-Doc - No one ever speaks of him. Hes so cute!
-Coco - I remember when she was popular..  She would be perfect for Coco-Tate!
-Truffles. - C'mon guys..
-Bella - Such a cute goth mouse, no one really likes her/calls her ugly.
Elise isn't too bad, guys.

And the list goes on...

Also I thought Lion-Lhasa was talking about me, because I share the name with the monkey Elise ; w ;


----------



## canadasquare (Jan 3, 2014)

Gizmodo said:


> Timbra<33
> I think shes really cute...
> and i love Ozzie  hes far too underrated
> 
> Also WILLOW.. i honestly think shes the cutest villager in the entire franchise.. why does no-one like her, she is never ever leaving my town and i was so fully of Joy when her and Apple were there at the beginning of the game



What, people dislike the beauty of Willow?
Oh my god, she is so cute.
Anyway
Shoutout to my homies-

Camofrog- He was one ugly thing and I hated him when I first met him, but he is the cutest villager now.

Goose- Why people hate him? Because they never look underneath his chickeny confused buttocks. He was one of my best friends before I reset my town.

Tex- Sweetest smug I ever met.


----------



## Pixlplume (Jan 3, 2014)

Giving a shoutout to Paula!

I've never had her in my town, but I saw her in my campsite. She is so cute, I don't get why people call her ugly. I love the uchi personality, so I would have no trouble if she moved in!


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Jan 3, 2014)

SHOUTOUT TO ALL THE PIGS, DUCKS, GORILLAS, MONKEYS AND UGLY RHINOS!


----------



## .Lovely.Lolita. (Jan 3, 2014)

Shoutout to Cesar! A lot of people just don't like the gorillas, but I find Cesar charming. His mustache makes me giggle. I guess I just like villagers with facial hair. I think Beardo is charming as well. His mustache is so epic, it was the subject of the first letter I ever wrote him. He never fails to show it off.


----------



## Hound00med (Jan 3, 2014)

Shoutouts for Charlise, Claudia, Curt, Rocket, Violet & Rocco! Some freakin' epic villagers that simply deserve chances before people judge them D:


----------



## canadasquare (Jan 3, 2014)

*SHOUT OUT TO JAMBETTE, DIVA, AND GIGI*


----------



## Stitched (Jan 3, 2014)

Willow is adorable ;_;  she's my back up snooty for sure!
Agnes is one of the best Uchi's.  I'm debating having her as my dream Uchi, or even having her alongside Deirdre. 
In my old town, I had Peck for the longest time.  He was one of my original villagers.  I loved him, and it hurt having to send him to the void.
There's not a ton of love for Purrl, which is a shame because she's adorable c:

I also think pretty much all the chickens are really cute villagers.  I had Ava when I began my old town, and she was the best. ;-;


----------



## ceribells (Jan 3, 2014)

I've really been wanting to meet Klaus. He looks so serious and I wanna hug him :x Unfortunately, he is unpopular, so I can't find a dream address with him in it. Sigh.

Also, Drago is kind of ugly in-game but still fairly popular. Half-shout out for the little dragon c:


----------



## racheltopsail (Jan 3, 2014)

Quillson is ugly in my opinion


----------



## Zanessa (Jan 3, 2014)

Everyone says Coco is a zombie, but they all can STFU because most of them have never had her. They're just jealous that she's so sweet and they can't even be that nice to two seconds. I love you, Coco! <3


----------



## Kim Pine (Jan 3, 2014)

Gloria is a so-ugly-she's-cute snooty duck. Her tail is purple. Purple, I say! And she's one of the sweetest lil' villagers. It's sad that so few people will get to know her because her looks are so off-putting.


----------



## effluo (Jan 3, 2014)

I love Coco....she is love. ^^ Such a sweetheart.

Don't see a lot of love for Clay either. I think he is super cute and would make a good friend for Coco. ^^


----------



## xxLollyxx (Jan 3, 2014)

ZanessaGaily said:


> Everyone says Coco is a zombie, but they all can STFU because most of them have never had her. They're just jealous that she's so sweet and they can't even be that nice to two seconds. I love you, Coco! <3



Coco is in NO WAY ugly. She is the sweetest thing. 

Willow isn't ugly either! She's a very pretty sheep to me. 

My shout out is to Diva  I had her in the cycling town and she was a pretty cool uchi. But no one gives her the time of day!


----------



## brooklyn9 (Jan 3, 2014)

Shoutout to Limberg! <3


----------



## Megan. (Jan 3, 2014)

Diva & Gigi. <3


----------



## aetherene (Jan 3, 2014)

People actually believe that Pecan is ugly? o_o I have her in my town and she's so cute! <3

As for a shoutout to an ugly villager, I guess I'll give one out to Rhonda.

People only like one rhino and that's Mergenue. Rhonda is sweet and cute, and I wish I had been able to give her a good home. ): (I hope she does have one now since going to the void so many months ago!)


----------



## Punchyleaf (Jan 3, 2014)

Beardo, I love you. I find you awesome like Sherlock Holmes. I wish more people would love you and not make fun of your brown tummy


----------



## irisubunny (Jan 3, 2014)

this ones for flo that people for some reason find ugly

she is akfdgkf adorable and she is a penguin that wears mascara how can you not like that


----------



## saehanfox (Jan 3, 2014)

Shout out to Chow, Portia, Cherry, Cally, Hazel, Kevin. A big middle finger to all the chickens, monkeys, gorillas, anteaters, cows, and mice.


----------



## xxLollyxx (Jan 3, 2014)

Someone thinks Pecan is ugly?? She's totally gorgeous imo.


----------



## Ras (Jan 3, 2014)

Harry.  When he popped up in my first five, I thought he was so ugly and creepy that I would just talk to him once and put him on ignore.  But, now he's a friend.  Of course he is, 'cause he's my only town cranky.  I would let him move, but I certainly don't hate him and I seek him out when I don't see him.


----------



## monochrom3 (Jan 3, 2014)

Tex and Pecan aren't even ugly imo.

Anyways:
Katt - idk why people found her ugly. She looks pretty unique, which makes me like her.
Flo - same with Katt, dunno why people find her ugly. She's awesome once you already know her.
Iggly - I think he's adorable and funny, dunno why he's quite hated.
Tank - a friend in WW, and had him again on NL. I think he's not ugly at all, but he's definitely unloved for sure.
Paula and Charlise -  the bears have bad anatomy in ACNL but I don't think they're that ugly like people said.
Rocco - He's a bro on my old town.
Kangaroos and chickens - They need more love, 'nuff said.


----------



## Hype (Jan 3, 2014)

Shout out to Barold and Harry.


----------



## Farobi (Jan 3, 2014)

*Shoutouts:**
*
Violet - She is fabulous. She's part of my Top 5 Snooties for sure!

Rocco - He's a cave-rhino thing. He seems cool.

Coco - Cool gyroid creature. Wouldn't mind if she comes to my town :3

Pierce & Agent S - Wild World Buds <3

Diva - One of my favorite Uchis besides Fuchsia, Mira and Muffy.

Bianca - WTF Why does nobody like her? She should be more popular.

Carmen - See reason above.


----------



## woody (Jan 3, 2014)

charlise not uglies, she cutes!


----------



## momayo (Jan 3, 2014)

Shoutout to Elise c: She was my Snooty on the first village I ever had -- the lipstick intimidated me at first but she's actually pretty nice and, imho, a really great and truly snooty villager in the game.


----------



## Pixori (Jan 3, 2014)

Cesar is a sweetheart to me, and Lucha grew on me too.


----------



## Tropicana (Jan 3, 2014)

A shoutout to Rocco!! I got him accidentally after visiting a friend's town and thought he was the ugliest thing ever. After trying to make him move for ages, I ended up liking him ( he's really cool!!) but he chose one of the worst places ever to plot down his house, so he had to go  ( I don't like crankies that much too, so..)


----------



## Ankhes (Jan 3, 2014)

I adore Coco and think she's sweet!  I didn't care for Rocket at first, but she's really growing on me.  She's sweet and I'm even finding her rather cute, which is odd being that she's a gorilla.  

I adore the heck out of Moe and don't think his eyes are creepy at all.  

Shout out to them - I love you!!!


----------



## DarkRose407 (Jan 3, 2014)

A shoutout to Barold man! I find him adorable!


----------



## Le Ham (Jan 3, 2014)

This one's for Rocco, Mallary, Yuka, Melba, and Samson. My homies from Wild World.

Kiki, Goose, Twiggy, Walker, Winnie, Pippy, Dotty, Patty n' Tipper. My best buds from City Folk. Also thanks to all the penguins for being fun to hang out with.

Cole, Kevin, Groucho, Rodney, Kitt, Bettina, and Shari, for being awesome to me in New Leaf.

Finally, Lyman, Hugh, Tank, Canberra, and Mott: I've never met any of you before, but keep your chin up. :]

- - - Post Merge - - -



Tropicana said:


> A shoutout to Rocco!! I got him accidentally after visiting a friend's town and thought he was the ugliest thing ever. After trying to make him move for ages, I ended up liking him ( he's really cool!!) but he chose one of the worst places ever to plot down his house, so he had to go  ( I don't like crankies that much too, so..)



WHOO!


----------



## Byngo (Jan 3, 2014)

Katt. She's ossibly one of the most disliked villagers on TBT. However, I love her! She the first villager to give me a pic. I also don't get the hate for the Uchi personality—I'd take an Uchi any day over Smug and Cranky.


----------



## Cress (Jan 3, 2014)

Cole. An amazing bunny. He didn't like my room that got into the House Design contest though... :/


----------



## Xela (Jan 3, 2014)

Vladimir. Flipping hate him. He's sooooo creepy.


----------



## Miss Renee (Jan 4, 2014)

Violet, Jambette, Boone, and Charlise.


----------



## Stitched (Jan 4, 2014)

I also don't think Katt is that ugly. She's my fourth or fifth Uchi choice.


----------



## Holla (Jan 4, 2014)

Shoutout to Nate! I had him in my town for quite a long time! I always loved him but at first his big thick green (yes green) unibrow scared me a bit. Lol. Thankfully over time I just used to his uh, unusual brow.  He's gone now,  but I will be more than happy to see him drop by the shopping district in my town. Miss you buddy! <3 

~Don't judge a book by its cover!


----------



## Laudine (Jan 4, 2014)

Shoutout to Anicotti! I love her so much and no other animal can make me smile like she does. She is such a little green bundle of joy <3 Plus I love her adorable smile and tail wag xD If she ever leave my town by some freak accident, I will definitely do the 16 cycle to get her again. 
So sad that Anicotti is so disliked 

Barold too. I was indifferent to him at first, but I think he is charming. 
Oh, and I don't get the hate for Goose as well. I think he looks pretty normal, and a chicken that wants buff wings more than anything in the world is totally hilarious to me xD


----------



## tamagotchi (Jan 4, 2014)

I love you, Gaston.

you got a sweet ass mustache


----------



## blackgoldfeesh (Jan 4, 2014)

Mega shoutout to my beloved Elvis! <3
I think he looks absolutely amazing, with his thick eyebrows and manly scars. When I started playing ACNL and was first exposed to the variety of villagers, he was the 1st that caught my eye! When I managed to get him in-game, I love him 10 times more ;w;

Also Bruce, who does not seem to share his fellow deers' popularity ;_; He's my favourite deer though, ever!


----------



## Bear_Crossing (Jan 4, 2014)

Shoutout to Claudia!
I had her in my town at one point and she's one of the best snooties! She's also cute how could anyone hate her. 

Also, shoutout to Monique!

I feel as though she's judged waay too much. Everyone hates her because of her design, yet her design is unique.
I've said this before, but Marshal isn't exactly rocking the originality design. Every villager that's hated a lot is usually very unique to others, but they're judged by looks, when Monique is just another Diana and Ankha. 
Honestly, Monique is super sweet. Everyone will make fun of her, but if you had her in your town, you may change your tune, she's really nice and pretty.
Am I the only one who likes her?

Shoutout to Tex. He's adorable. I really do like him + I love penguins. 
He's one of the best smugs, but he's overlooked way too much because of the way he looks.

- - - Post Merge - - -



blackgoldfeesh said:


> Mega shoutout to my beloved Elvis! <3
> I think he looks absolutely amazing, with his thick eyebrows and manly scars. When I started playing ACNL and was first exposed to the variety of villagers, he was the 1st that caught my eye! When I managed to get him in-game, I love him 10 times more ;w;
> 
> Also Bruce, who does not seem to share his fellow deers' popularity ;_; He's my favourite deer though, ever!



Yes, Bruce! Team Bruce!


----------



## JellyBeans (Jan 4, 2014)

Ozzie is so underrated. He is the sweetest thing ever <33
And some people don't like Tammy but I think she's cute - I love the uchis.


----------



## Bear_Crossing (Jan 4, 2014)

JellyBeans said:


> Ozzie is so underrated. He is the sweetest thing ever <33
> And some people don't like Tammy but I think she's cute - I love the uchis.



Yes Tammy! She was in my campsite 2 days ago and I really wanted her but no room :[


----------



## RubyCherry (Jan 4, 2014)

canadasquare said:


> Camofrog- He was one ugly thing and I hated him when I first met him, but he is the cutest villager now.



Yep, Camofrog is such a cute villager! Big shoutout for him 

Also Claudia, she was a great friend in my town before she moved away. She's an uchi now though not a snooty.


----------



## Gummysaur (Jan 4, 2014)

RubyCherry said:


> Yep, Camofrog is such a cute villager! Big shoutout for him
> 
> Also Claudia, she was a great friend in my town before she moved away. She's an uchi now though not a snooty.



?? Claudia is a snooty, not an uchi. Who told you that? xD

And wow! So many replies on this thread! xD


----------



## M O L K O (Jan 4, 2014)

.Lovely.Lolita. said:


> Shoutout to Cesar! A lot of people just don't like the gorillas, but I find Cesar charming. His mustache makes me giggle. I guess I just like villagers with facial hair. I think Beardo is charming as well. His mustache is so epic, it was the subject of the first letter I ever wrote him. He never fails to show it off.


This, hes in my brothers game and at first I disliked all gorillas but honestly caesar has grown on me so much, top 5 crankies easily. 
Also Cyrano ;u; my blue cranky old man that harsses zucker all the time I love him c:
and...jambette ;; from the words I heard from a wise brown bunny with a tiny hat... _I loved you before it was cool_


----------



## dizzy bone (Jan 4, 2014)

All the villagers with big juicy lips. I love em' : Elise (monkey), Jambette (frog), Gigi (frog) :-*


----------



## 1980 Something Spaceguy (Feb 2, 2014)

Shoutout to Nate! He was my starter, and he never pinged me to move even once. But I lost him in a TT accident..
Now, he's in my mainstreet and I might get my unibrow-buddy back! Wahoo!


----------



## Seastar (Feb 2, 2014)

Lyman! Why do others hate him? I don't!


----------



## lilylily (Feb 2, 2014)

Jirachi100 said:


> Lyman! Why do others hate him? I don't!



absolutely LOVE lyman!
my only original villager left... </3


----------



## typhoonmoore (Feb 2, 2014)

Coco- She's really kind and is one of my original villagers. I would hate to have her move out.


----------



## FlaaffyTaaffy (Feb 2, 2014)

Shout to Frita! C'mon guys, she's a fast food sheep! Doesn't get much better than that.


----------



## harvington (Feb 2, 2014)

Gayle!! All villager value guides I see tend to consider Gayle bottom tier/extremely undesirable/ugly and I can't understand why! She's adorable like she's totally pink and has a freaking heart right on her face how can you not find that cute as heck







plus her little tail wiggles when she walks around, its way adorable


----------



## ayeeprill (Feb 2, 2014)

Shoutout to Tabby! She's cute in her own way!

Also Maelle, my starting Snooty. So sad she didn't send me her picture when she moved out!!!


----------



## harvington (Feb 2, 2014)

ayeeprill said:


> Shoutout to Tabby! She's cute in her own way!
> 
> Also Maelle, my starting Snooty. So sad she didn't send me her picture when she moved out!!!


omg yes agree with Tabby, I would be so excited if she moved into my town. she's hilarious.


----------



## ayeeprill (Feb 2, 2014)

harvington said:


> omg yes agree with Tabby, I would be so excited if she moved into my town. she's hilarious.



I want her in mine so badly! I had her in WW and CF <3


----------



## Rosalina (Feb 2, 2014)

Tabby was an old villager in my town. I don't get the hate, because I think she's kinda cute! She always has a big smile!


----------



## Gummysaur (Feb 2, 2014)

harvington said:


> Gayle!! All villager value guides I see tend to consider Gayle bottom tier/extremely undesirable/ugly and I can't understand why! She's adorable like she's totally pink and has a freaking heart right on her face how can you not find that cute as heck
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gayle is a cutie patootie. x)


----------



## lilylily (Feb 2, 2014)

harvington said:


> Gayle!! All villager value guides I see tend to consider Gayle bottom tier/extremely undesirable/ugly and I can't understand why! She's adorable like she's totally pink and has a freaking heart right on her face how can you not find that cute as heck
> 
> 
> 
> ...



what i like about gayle is the fact that she belongs one of the most deadly animal groups on this planet, but when i look at her design i'm just like, "i'd cuddle that thing to death. it's either yours or mine."  i wish i had her in my town instead of alfonso. he's just sick all the time and if he's not, he talks about apple sauce.


----------



## twerkstrider (Feb 2, 2014)

truffles! she was one of the starters in my sister's town and i thought she was the sweetest girl ever ;u;
and, yes, charlise is so cute as is paula and DIVA!! i love diva so much omg don't look at me


----------



## vexnir (Feb 2, 2014)

Gummysaur said:


> Curt - Why doesn't anyone like this cutie patootie? ;~; He was another originals and he's been there for months. I always loved how fuzzy he looked, and his color scheme, the yellow and blue against his gray fur. He was such a funny villager. I let him go after a long time...I miss him.



High five. I love Curt, had him in my town for a loong time until today, I let him move out because I wanted to take another villager in. I'll miss him... he was so awesome. :<

Shoutouts:

Tex - So sad I voided him, no one wanted to take the poor guy. Still weeping at the fact he didn't give me his picture. He was in my town for quite a long time, too. A few months I believe.

Also, Willow and Del. I like them, but they seem to be rather underappreciated.


----------



## Improv (Feb 2, 2014)

Gayle and Deirdre are amazing creatures. c:


----------



## L. Lawliet (Feb 2, 2014)

shout out to julian


----------



## sn0wxyuki (Feb 2, 2014)

Then, by all the comments here, mean my town is full of ugly villagers O.O

I have my favourite:

Barold- Top dreamie!!! He was the first I adopted and I love him sooooo much!!! Wouldn't want the town without him there xD why is he ugly? To me, i really love his funny face and think pink lip just too adorable!

Curly- His house is in a bad spot so I had him adopted to another lovely home, this pink little fat pink is a jock?! How funny he always obsess with fruits while talking about all dietary xD So sad when I had to let him go... Will miss me always

Paula- I once have FUchsia but Paula beated her. Paula is such a kind uchi and she always been so nice to me compare to Fuchsia. 

Rizzo- times bring us together and now he and I are bestest friend!!!!


----------



## Jakerz (Feb 2, 2014)

A lot of these villagers people are mentioning are decently popular, just because a villager is not Beau/Marshal Popularity does not mean they are ugly.... but oh well

- - - Post Merge - - -

On a side note I have gotten to know Frank & Timbra pretty well and they are pretty darn amazing I love it how in my town Frank lives right next door to Molly and it almost seems as if he is her older brother, and then Timbra was just really sweet and fun to talk to


----------



## Becca617 (Feb 2, 2014)

not589 said:


> Vladimir. Flipping hate him. He's sooooo creepy.


I..I love Vladimir  I think he's cute! 

Shoutout to Marcel, Rocco, Cole and Katt. Love them <3


----------



## feminist (Feb 2, 2014)

A HUGE SHOUTOUT TO THE BEARS, UGLY CATS, DUCKS, AND TIGERS
man you guys are cool
too bad you aren't too popular ;~;

- - - Post Merge - - -

also, the ostriches
I love the ostriches


----------



## Gummysaur (Feb 3, 2014)

^ Ugly cats? No such thing! :U


----------



## Improv (Feb 3, 2014)

Gummysaur said:


> ^ Ugly cats? No such thing! :U



exhibit a: View attachment 26427


----------



## pocky (Feb 3, 2014)

Gizmodo said:


> Timbra<33
> I think shes really cute...
> and i love Ozzie  hes far too underrated
> 
> Also WILLOW.. i honestly think shes the cutest villager in the entire franchise.. why does no-one like her, she is never ever leaving my town and i was so fully of Joy when her and Apple were there at the beginning of the game



there are people who find willow ugly??? WHAT??? D8 she is adorable ;-;


----------



## Stalfos (Feb 3, 2014)

A big shoutout to my old buddy Moose who now roams the main street!


----------



## Gummysaur (Feb 3, 2014)

Swurve said:


> exhibit a: View attachment 26427


...ok, maybe there is such thing...*looks over at Tabby and Monique*


----------



## feminist (Feb 3, 2014)

Gummysaur said:


> ...ok, maybe there is such thing...*looks over at Tabby and Monique*



Katt too
(but I love Katt)


----------



## Jakerz (Feb 3, 2014)

I almost forgot Frobert, which is completely crazy to me with how dang adorable he is I mean I just want to squish his wittle cheeks 

I mean look at this face:


----------



## SuperAwesomeSauce (Feb 4, 2014)

Coco: I think a lot of people misjudge her from JUST her appearance thinking she's something of a stalker or murderer and that she is nothing but evil. People, she's literally a NORMAL rabbit with a unique appearance. Just think of all the times that people have misjudged her from just her appearance while she feels terrible from hearing those comments. It makes you wonder if she has low self esteem or tries to wear masks to look normal. But for me I'm going to like and appreciate her for who she really is and I personally like her appearance.


----------



## odette-katie (Feb 4, 2014)

blackgoldfeesh said:


> Mega shoutout to my beloved Elvis! <3
> I think he looks absolutely amazing, with his thick eyebrows and manly scars. When I started playing ACNL and was first exposed to the variety of villagers, he was the 1st that caught my eye! When I managed to get him in-game, I love him 10 times more ;w;
> 
> Also Bruce, who does not seem to share his fellow deers' popularity ;_; He's my favourite deer though, ever!



Elvis is like my favourite animal, I had him in wild world and we just clicked and ever since I have been waiting every day in my campsite just to get him. And on the plus side to that he gave me two thrones, and can we express how cute he is! -lion

I don't know if she is hated as such but not many craze about her. Pancetti is the best pig ever, and super cute and awww, I love her and she only just moved in a couple of days ago!


----------



## misslollipop (Apr 22, 2014)

Katt- ugly but nice


----------



## DarkFox7 (Apr 22, 2014)

Every single one of the monkeys (except for Elise) and every single one of the hamsters. I love the monkeys and hamsters, but it seems as if every person on TBT thinks the hamsters are ugly... I mean HOW? They're short, round, cute, and they have pudgy faces... As for the monkeys, they're cute too! But they're hated even more than the hamsters. Flip and Nana for example, are very cute.


----------



## Flyffel (Apr 22, 2014)

Hugh the pig is super duper cute dunno if he is considered ugly.


----------



## debinoresu (Apr 22, 2014)

I know a lot of people think katt is fugly but I rlly love her lmfao SHOUTOUT 2 KATT

ALSO charlise isnt a dreamie, but I think shes cute, idk how shes ugly.

btw people dont confuse "unpopular" with "ugly" bc villagers like timbra are p gorgeous, I've never met anyone who finds her ugly, shes just a little bland is all.

edit** oh, also coco! what a sweetie. idk how people can find her THAT terrifying, like I was a little spooked by her at first but shes not like hollow face holes leaking blood SCARY. she def stands out tho lmfao


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Apr 22, 2014)

Im a big fan of the monkeys too.Shari is one of my favorite villagers.


----------



## Zeo (Apr 22, 2014)

Cesar for sure, he's pretty cute, and he have been a dreamie of mine for a long time now.

I also really love Gruff, he may be bit mean when you first met him but he's like your uncle after getting close to him. I don't get why people think he's ugly. D:


----------



## clovetic (Apr 22, 2014)

FRITA and BEARDO <3


----------



## Bambath (Apr 22, 2014)

Anchovy. I guess he's not really "ugly", but he's not that.. Cute or stylish. In pictures. (those eyebrows and hairstyle)

But he's my favorite villager. (plus he's a bit short since he's a bird, which adds to his cuteness. It's kinda like he's a little boy)

And I don't get why people don't like Paula! I personally think she's really cute. (when she smiles you can see a little tooth to the side of her mouth, for some reason I find that cute as well) She's big and tall as a bear, but to me that adds to her "big sister" feeling as an Uchi type.


----------

